# Django Reinhardt Fakebook



## Pooluke41 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, i've found a fakebook for Django's tunes if anyone wants it.

EDIT: I've had a flick through it and some bits aren't accurate but it seems good.


http://www.gypsyguitar.de/downloads/gg-downloads/fakebook_django_2008.pdf


----------



## Trespass (Jul 24, 2012)

We used to use this here in the Django scene in Toronto

Melodies are 90% accurate, but chords are often not good here and there.


iRealbook (iPhone/iPad app) has the most accurate changes for Django stuff period, and is up to 130 or so tunes. Unfortunately, the program natively doesn't support melodies. Pretty much everyone in the scene uses that these days for tunes they don't know.

Source: 
I'm a gigging Django player.


----------

